# Raptors Board Playoff Game Predictions



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Before each tip-off post your predictions here as to who will win, along with your predicted score.

The forum member who gets the closest prediction in each game will earn 1 point for each closest prediction.

The winner of each game will recieve 1000 points and the poster who has the most correct predicitions, will recieve 2000*0* points


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 23rd*​<center>
<center>







*@*








*3:00 PM EST*








*@ *








*5:30 PM EST*








*@*








*8:00 PM EST*








*@*








*10:30 PM EST*

</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 23rd*​<center>
<center>







*@*








*3:00 PM EST*
Philadelphia: 86
Detroit: 94








*@ *








*5:30 PM EST*
Houston: 95
Dallas: 98








*@*








*8:00 PM EST*
Indiana: 97
Boston: 94








*@*








*10:30 PM EST*
Sacramento: 98
Seattle: 102

</center>


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Philadelphia: 87
Detroit: 97

Houston: 107
Dallas: 110

Indiana: 94
Boston: 86

Sacramento: 91
Seattle: 109


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Philadelphia: 89
Detroit: 101

Houston: 99
Dallas: 104

Indiana: 98
Boston: 93

Sacramento: 113
Seattle: 107


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Detroit 92-88
Houston 96-90
Boston 93-88
Sonics 114-96


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Philadelphia: 85
Detroit: 95

Houston: 99
Dallas: 95

Indiana: 102
Boston: 95

Sacramento: 118
Seattle: 110


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Philly: 89
Detroit: 96

Houston: 96
Dallas: 104

Indiana: 99
Boston: 102

Sacramento: 107
Seattle: 106


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Philly: 76
Detroit: 89

Houston: 99
Dallas: 96

Indiana: 101
Boston: 107

Sacramento: 108
Seattle: 114


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I am not sure how they will get there but in the finals I think Spurs Over Detriot in 7.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

Philadelphia: 89
Detroit: 95

Houston: 97
Dallas: 103

Indiana: 105
Boston: 102

Sacramento: 112
Seattle: 106


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Philadelphia: 98
Detroit: 92

Houston: 102
Dallas: 98

Indiana: 94
Boston: 88

Sacramento: 109
Seattle: 106


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'll double the points for the winner in this contest.

-Petey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Philadelphia: 74
Detroit: 88

Houston: 109
Dallas: 105

Indiana: 96
Boston: 91

Sacramento: 94
Seattle: 107


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Keep it going guys, not much time left!
Keep checking back everyday because more games will be posted.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Philly: 87
Detroit: 80

Houston: 106
Dallas: 100

Indiana: 99
Boston: 87

Sacramento: 115
Seattle: 108


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Philadelphia: 90
Detroit: 99

Houston: 102
Dallas: 107

Indiana: 94
Boston: 91

Sacramento: 100
Seattle: 109


----------



## Scholar (Mar 27, 2005)

Philly: 83
Detroit: 99

Houston: 104
Dallas: 96

Indiana: 98
Boston: 85

Sacramento: 98
Seattle: 104


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Philadelphia: 83
Detroit: 90

Houston: 102
Dallas: 105

Indiana: 86
Boston: 95

Sacramento: 100
Seattle: 110


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

76ers beat Pistons, 92-89.
Celtics beat Pacers, 103-98.
Mavs beat Rockets, 99-92.
Kings beat Sonics, 100-92.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

76ers beat Pistons, 90-89.
Pacers beat Celtics, 103-98.
Mavs beat Rockets, 89-85.
Kings beat Sonics, 101-92.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

4 for 4

if anyone wants to know who'll win next round...just ask


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 23rd*​<center>
<center>







*@*








*3:00 PM EST*








*@ *








*5:30 PM EST*








*@*








*8:00 PM EST*








*@*








*10:30 PM EST*

</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Last Night's Results*
*
Detroit 106
Philadelphia 85*

Pacers Fan 29
Kekai23 28 but DQd
Juzt_SicK03 26 but DQd
Anima 26
LJD 24 but DQd
chapi 22 but DQd
BBB 18
ansoncarter 17
2pac 15
Theo! 14
Zach 12
Turkish Delight 12
vi3t_boi11 11
Madman 11
Budweiser_Boy 9
Scholar 8

*Dallas 86
Houston 98*

Madman 33 but DQd
Pacers Fan 30
Zach 23 but DQd
BBB 23 but DQd
Kekai23 22
Theo! 20 but DQd
Budweiser_Boy 19 but DQd
LJD 19 but DQd
2pac 18 but DQd
chapi 16 but DQd
Scholar 16
Juzt_SicK03 16
Turkish Delight 15 but DQd
Anima 11
vi3t_boi11 9
ansoncarter 6

Congrats to Scolar and ansoncarter, you both win 1000 uCash points. 
I will post the rest of the results tomorrow.
Keep posting your predictions for the day's games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Miami 95
Nets 91

Wizards 101
Bulls 94

Nuggets 93
Spurs 90

Suns 109
Grizzlies 99


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Indiana 82
Boston 102*

Scholar 33 (DQ)
Kekai23 32 (DQ)
madman 28 (DQ)
vi3t_boi11 27 (DQ)
Juzt_SicK03 26 (DQ)
chapi 25 (DQ)
Budweiser_Boy 25 (DQ)
Pacers Fan 25 (DQ)
Anima 24
Zach 23 (DQ)
*Turkish Delight* 23 (DQ)
2pac 23 (DQ)
LJD 17
Theo! 17
ansoncarter 15
BBB 11

*Sacramento 82
Seattle 87*

vi3t_boi11 59 (DQ)
Kekai23 54 (DQ)
Anima 53
Budweiser_Boy 51 (DQ)
2pac 49 (DQ)
Juzt_SicK03 46 (DQ)
Theo! 44 (DQ)
BBB 41
Zach 40
ansoncarter 38
Scholar 33
Pacers Fan 32
madman 31
*Turkish Delight* 31
chapi 24 (DQ)
LJD 23 (DQ)

Congrats to madman and BBB for winning 1,000 points of TD's uCash!

_Heh, you forgot me Bud Boy_


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Miami 103
Nets 92

Bulls 87
Wizards 95

Spurs 91
Nuggets 80

Suns 110
Grizzlies 100


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Miami 93
Nets 96

Bulls 93
Wizards 99

Spurs 97
Nuggets 91

Suns 110
Grizzlies 96


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

why was i DQ'ed??


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Miami 101
Nets 94

Wizards 89
Bulls 93

Spurs 109
Nuggets 92

Grizzles 94
Suns 111


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

chapi said:


> why was i DQ'ed??


Because you picked the wrong team to win.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Keep those predictions coming guys. At the moment it says I can't donate uCash points, but I will be able to later today, and I'll give the points to everyone who's won so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Heat 103
Nets 97

Bulls 96
Wizards 91

Spurs 91
Nuggets 86

Suns 108
Grizzlies 95


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Miami- 99 
Nets- 94

Wizards- 96
Bulls- 90

Spurs- 105
Nuggets- 97

Suns- 115
Grizzlies- 99


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Miami- 99 
Nets- 87

Wizards- 96
Bulls- 90

Spurs- 103
Nuggets- 99

Suns- 115
Grizzlies- 102

:jump:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Miami 94
Jersey 88

Bulls 90
Wiz 86

Spurs 90
Nuggz 82

Suns 104
Grizz 92


----------



## Scholar (Mar 27, 2005)

Time to win more points

Heat - 102 
Nets- 107

Wizards- 100
Bulls- 104

Spurs- 107
Nuggets- 97

Suns- 111
Grizzlies- 92

P.S. I have yet to recieve my points but that can wait


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Scholar said:


> Time to win more points
> 
> P.S. I have yet to recieve my points but that can wait


Yeah I know, sorry.
It's still not allowing me to donate right now. I will be able to soon though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*
*Miami 116
New Jersey 98*

ansoncarter 32
nwt 28
arcade_rida 25 but DQd
Scholar 23 but DQd
Larry Legend 21
BBB 19
Madman 19
Pacers Fan 18
Turkish Delight 14 

Winner: Turkish Delight


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*
*Washington 94
Chicago 103*

ansoncarter 20
BBB 18 DQd
Pacers Fan 16 DQd
arcade_rida 15 DQd
Larry Legend 15 DQd
nwt 15 DQd
Madman 15 
Turkish Delight 10
Scholar 7

Winner: Scholar


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 24*​<center>
<center>







*@*








*7:00 PM EST*








*@ *








*9:30 PM EST*

</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results
Nuggets 93
Spurs 87
*

Scholar 24 DQd
Madman 23 DQd
Larry Legend 22 DQd
nwt 22 DQd
BBB 17 DQd
ansoncarter 14 DQd
arcade_rida 12 DQd
Turkish Delight 11 DQd
Pacers Fan 3

Congrats Pacers Fan!





*
Suns 114
Grizzlies 103*

ansoncarter 21
Turkish Delight 14
Scholar 14
Madman 12
arcade_rida 11
Pacers Fan 8
BBB 7
Larry Legend 4
nwt 2

Congrats nwt!


I still can't give out uCash points at the moment. I'm not sure why, I will find out soon and the winners will receive the points that they have won.
Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

rockets 89
@
dallas 95

indiana 83
@
boston 91


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Dallas Def. Houston 
97-94

Boston Def. Indiana
95 - 87


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dallas 98
Houston 94

Boston 91 
Indiana 95


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dallas 109
Houston 102

Indiana 87
Boston 83


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*
*Indiana 82
Boston 79*

Turkish Delight 25
nwt 21 but DQd
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 13 but DQd
Budweiser_Boy 9

Congrats Budweiser_Boy!


----------



## Scholar (Mar 27, 2005)

Det-112
Phi-99

Mia-127
Nj-101

Sea-107
Sac-104


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Sixers 87 Pistons 95
Nets 92 Heat 104
Kings 104 Sonics 109


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

sixers 86
@
pistons 101

nets 93
@
heat 109

kings 95
@
sonics 89


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pistons Def. 76ers
97 - 84

Heat. Def. Nets
101 - 93

Sonics Def. Kings
99 - 93


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

who will win
Heat 101-96
Pistons- 108-97
Sacremento- 92-88


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Philadelphia 88
Detroit 92

New Jersey 93
Miami 101

Sacramento 98
Seattle 95


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Last Night's Results*

Houston 113
Dallas 111

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 40 but DQd
nwt 33 but DQd
Turkish Delight 32 but DQd
Budweiser_Boy 13 but DQd

Winner: Budweiser_Boy


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Games on 4/26/05

Pistons to win
Pistons 105
Sixers 96

Heat to win
Heat 105
Nets 100

Sonics to win
Sonics 110
Kings 107


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Games on 4/27/05

Spurs to win
Spurs 100
Nuggets 98

Wizards to win
Wizards 99
Bulls 95

Suns to win
Suns 108
Grizzlies 105


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Nuggets 92 Spurs 100
Grizzlies 94 Suns 115
Wizards 109 Bulls 100


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Spurs 92
Nuggets 84

Washington 98
Chicago 102

Memphis 99
Phoenix 108


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Phoenix 111 - Memphis 97


----------



## Scholar (Mar 27, 2005)

Mia-122
Nj-100

Bos-96
Ind-102

Dal-112
Hou-107


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

NJ 165
Miami 88

Bos 98
Indiana 56

Houston 344
Dallas 94


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Heat 100 Nets 94
Mavericks 109 Rockets 100
Celtics 94 Pacers 96


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Games on 4/28/05

Heat to win
Heat 106
Nets 102

Rockets to win
Rockets 102
Mavericks 100

Celtics to win
Celtics 98
Pacers 95


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> NJ 165
> Miami 88
> 
> Bos 98
> ...


Nj - 17
Miami- 127

Bos - 77
Reggie miller 78

Houston 89
Dallas 89


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Heat 105 Nets 99

Mavs 110 Rockets 104

Celtics 91 Pacers 85


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Heat 99 - Nets 84
Rockets 100 - Mavs 93
Pacers 95 - Celtics 88


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Boston 92
Indiana 97

Dallas 99
Houston 101


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Games on 4/29/05

Pistons to win
Pistons 105
Sixers 100

Grizzlies to win
Grizzlies 102
Suns 100

Sonics to win
Sonics 110
Kings 107


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

master8492 said:


> Games on 4/29/05
> 
> Pistons to win
> Pistons 105
> ...


You were the only one who contributed, so you'll get the 3000 points.
Sorry guys about my inactivity the last couple of days. I've just been dealing with a couple of things.
I'll try to be more active.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bulls 99
Wizards 106

Mavericks 102
Rockets 104

Celtics 94
Pacers 98

Spurs 94
Nuggets 91


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

[/b]SPURS-NUGGETS[/b]

master8492
26
Madman
20
Turkish Delight
20

*Wizards - Bulls*

master8492 DQ 
22
Madman DQ 
13
Turkish Delight
15

*Suns - Grizzlies*
master8492
2

Mamdan
16

Turkish Delight
4

nwt
9


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> [/b]SPURS-NUGGETS[/b]
> 
> master8492
> 26
> ...


Thanks Madman.
Points have been awarded.
Let's keep this thing going guys.. 
Post your predictions for today's games before it's too late!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bulls- 92
Wizards- 89

Mavs- 99
Rockets- 105

Pacers- 98
Celtics- 85

Spurs- 110
Nuggets- 101


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bulls 101 Wizards 108
Mavericks 104 Rockets 94
Celtics 87 Pacers 99
Spurs 104 Nuggets 90


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Bulls 98 Wizards 104
Mavericks 103 Rockets 96
Celtics 92 Pacers 101
Spurs 104 Nuggets 87


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

bulls 98
@
wizards 101

dallas 107
@
rockest 109

boston 89
@
indiana 97

spurs 98
@
denver 91


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*

*Washington 117
Chicago 99*


Larry Legend 35 but DQd
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 17
nwt 14
Madman 11
Turkish Delight 11

Winner: Madman and myself


*Dallas 97
Houston 93*

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 26 but DQd
Turkish Delight 16 but DQd
Larry Legend 14 but DQd
nwt 9
madman 8

Winner: Madman


*Boston 110
Indiana 79*

Larry Legend 44 but DQd
madman 43 but DQd
nwt 40 but DQd
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 39 but DQd
Turkish Delight 35 but DQd

Winner: Turkish Delight


*San Antonio 86
Denver 78*

Larry Legend 47
madman 30
nwt 27
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 25
Turkish Delight 21 

Winner: Turkish Delight

Thanks to everyone who participated. Winners will be getting 2000 points for each correct prediction, since Petey will be giving out uCash points as well, so keep it coming!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Detroit 96
Philadelphia 92

Miami 105
New Jersey 97

Phoenix 105
Memphis 100

Seattle 94
Sacramento 102


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Pistons 90
76ers 83

Heat 102
Nets 91

Suns 113
Memphis 97

Sonics 90
Kings 99


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pistons 98
76ers 88

Heat 105
Nets 92

Suns 111
Grizzlies 96

Kings 101
Sonics 94


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Pistons 104 Sixers 96
Heat 109 Nets 104
Suns 111 Grizzlies 102
Sonics 109 Kings 86


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Game on 5/01/05

Piston to win
Pistons 97
76ers 92

Nets to win
Nets 103
Heat 100

Memphis to win
Memphis 110
Suns 108

Sonics to win
Sonics 108
Kings 105


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*

*Pistons 97
Sixers 92*

BBB 16
Madman 11
nwt 5
Turkish Delight 1
master8492 0

Winner: master8492.. Exact Score!

*Heat 110
Nets 97*

master8492 16 but DQd
BBB 14
nwt 10
madman 8
Turkish Delight 5

Winner: Turkish Delight

*Phoenix 123
Memphis 115*

Turkish Delight 33
nwt 31
BBB 28
Madman 25
master8492 20

Winner: master8492

*Seattle 115
Sacramento 102*

BBB 28 but DQd
nwt 22 but DQd
madman 22
Turkish Delight 21 but DQd
master8492 10

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chicago 91
Washington 97

San Antonio 88
Denver 82

Houston 101
Dallas 97


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bulls 87 Wizards 99
Rockets 97 Mavericks 106
Spurs 100 Nuggets 90


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Wizards 103 - Bulls 94
Rockets 106 - Mavericks 99
Spurs 98 - Nuggets 87


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice. First time I got an exact score prediction :banana: 

Anyway, Games on 05/02/05

Wizards to win
Wizards 104
Bulls 100

Nuggets to win
Nuggets 107
Spurs 101

Rockets to win
Rockets 102
Mavericks 99


----------



## Scholar (Mar 27, 2005)

Det over Phi 101-93
Sea over Sac 122-111
Ind over Bos 97-96


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Games on 05/03/05

Piston to win
Piston 107
Sixers 100

Sonics to win
Sonics 110
Kings 106

Celtics to win
Celtics 98
Pacers 95


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indiana 96
Boston 92

Philadelphia 88
Detroit 96

Sacramento 101
Seattle 108


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Games for may 4th

Bulls 101 - Wizards 94
Spurs 96 - Nuggets 90


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Bulls 98 
Wizards 95

Nuggets 105
Spurs 102


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay I'll give points to whoever participated in the last few days. I'm sorry that I haven't been able to post my own predictions, this hasn't been as active as I would have hoped.
Starting now, I'm going to work hard as I can to get as many people here as possible.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 100
Celtics 98

Rockets 101
Mavericks 104


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rockets 102
Mavericks 100

Pacers 96
Celtics 92


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Rockets 97
@
Mavricks 94

Pacers 101
@ --------> Reggie wont lose this one... 
Celtics 95


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am going against who i want to win in this one

Indiana 90 Boston 101

Houston 105 Dallas 98


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I want Indy to win but..
Celtics 104 - Pacers 96

Go Houston!
Rockets 113 - Mavs 105


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pacers 89 - Celtics 86

Rockets 106 - Mavs 99


______________
It takes Grinding to be a king


----------



## 2aid (May 6, 2005)

pacers 94 - celtics 92
mavericks 112 - rockets 108


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Pacers 92 - Celtics 87
Rockets 105 - Mavericks 110


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*
Indiana 97
Boston 70

madman 38 but DQd
nwt 35 but DQd
Turkish Delight 31
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 29
2aid 25
PureStreetzH2O 24
master8492 23
BaLLiStiX17 22

Winner: BaLLiStiX17


Houston 76
Dallas 116


nwt 48 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 47 but DQd
madman 47 but DQd
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 43 but DQd
master8492 42 but DQd
Turkish Delight 37
2aid 36
BaLLiStiX17 35

Winner: BaLLiStiX17


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*1st Round Leaders*

Turkish Delight 8.5
master8492 6
Madman 3.5
BaLLiStiX17 2
Budweiser_Boy 2
Scholar 2
Pacers Fan 1
nwt 1
ansoncarter 1
BBB 1


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Remember, it's 40000 uCash points to the person with the most correct predictions at the end.
Let Round 2 begin!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wizards 94
Heat 101

Sonics 91
Spurs 95


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Heat 105 - Wizards 88
Sonics 98 - Spurs 95


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Miami 95 - Wasington 87

SA 86 - Seattle 79

_____________
I graduated out the streets, I'ma real O.G


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Miami 102 Wasington 94

SA 109 Seattle 100


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spurs 98
Sonics 92


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

SA 99
Seattle 92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sonics 108
Spurs 103


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Games on 5/9/05

Pistons 96
Pacers 89

Suns 112
Mavericks 108


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indiana 89
Detroit 86

Dallas 110
Phoenix 118


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Detroit 105 - Indiana 97
Phoenix 111 - Dallas 103


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Detroit 92 - Indiana 83
Phoenix 113 - Dallas 104


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Indiana 90 Detroit 99
Dallas 105 Pheonix 115


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/10/05

Heat 105
Wizards 95

Spurs 102
Sonics 93


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Heat 93
Wizards 87

Spurs 94
Sonics 86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Heat 100 
Wizards 94

Spurs 98
Sonics 90


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 8th Results*

*Miami 105
Washington 86*

Turkish Delight 13
PureStreetzH2O 11
madman 11
nwt 2

Winner: nwt


*San Antonio 103
Seattle 81*

Pacers Fan 27 but DQd
nwt 25 but DQd
madman 25
PureStreetzH2O 19
Turkish Delight 18
Zach 17
master8492 16

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 8th Results*

*Detroit 96
Indiana 81*

nwt 25
Turkish Delight 18 but DQd
madman 12
master8492 8
PureStreetzH2O 6

Winner: PureStreetzH2O

*Phoenix 127
Dallas 102*


master8492 21
Turkish Delight 17
nwt 17
PureStreetzH2O 16
madman 15

Winner: Madman

(At the moment I cannot donate any uCash points, but I will do it ASAP)


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/11/05

Pistons 94
Pacers 82

Suns 110
Mavericks 103


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Pistons 91
Pacers 85

Suns 114
Mavs 101


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pistons 85
Pacers 81

Suns 123
Mavs 105


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 91
Pistons 89

Mavs 107
Suns 101


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 94
Pistons 90

Suns 115
Mavericks 112


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pistons 104 - Pacers 95
Suns 113 - Mavs 109


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Miami 101
Washington 105

San Antonio 102
Seattle 98


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Seattle 104 - SA 101
Washington 108 - Miami 102


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Seattle 85 - SA 95
Washington 98 - Miami 94


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 94
Pistons 90

Suns 108
Mavericks 105


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/13/05

Pistons 98
Pacers 88

Mavericks 114
Suns 106


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I haven't posted the winners up for awhile. Sorry guys.
I'll post them all tomorrow most probably.


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

5/13/05

Pistons 92
Pacers 87

Mavericks 102
Suns 115


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Heat 98
Wizards 102


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Heat 100
Wizards 97


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Heat 90
Wizards 95


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Wizards 103 - Heat 100


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 85
Pistons 82

Spurs 94
Sonics 90

Suns 112
Mavs 110


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Results*

April 11th
Pacers 92
Detroit 83

nwt 24 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 19 but DQd
master8492 19 but DQd
BBB 15 but DQd
Pacers Fan 9
Turkish Delight 9

Winners: Pacers Fan and Turkish Delight


Phoenix 106
Dallas 108

PureStreetzH2O 20 but DQd
BBB 17 but DQd
Turkish Delight 13 but DQd
master8492 11 but DQd
nwt 8 but DQd
Pacers Fan 6

Winner: Pacers Fan


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pacers 85
Pistons 92

Spurs 99
Sonics 91

Suns 117
Mavs 105

________
Detroit WHAT


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pistons 101 - Pacers 93
Sonics 100 - Spurs 98
Suns 113 - Mavs 111


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pistons 87
Pacers 80

Spurs 92
Sonics 88

Mavs 108
Suns 105


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 12 Results*

Miami 102
Washington 95

nwt 13 but DQd
Turkish Delight 11 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 11 but DQd

Winners: Turkish Delight and PureStreetzH2O


Seattle 92
San Antonio 91


Turkish Delight 17 but DQd
nwt 12
PureStreetzH2O 11 but DQd

Winner: nwt


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 13th Results*

Indiana 79
Detroit 74

master8492 33 but DQd
Turkish Delight 31 
PureStreetzH2O 26 but DQd

Winner: Turkish Delight

Phoenix 119
Dallas 102

master8492 25 but DQd
Turkish Delight 15
PureStreetzH2O 4

Winner: PureStreetzH2O


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 14th Results*

Miami 99 
Washington 95

nwt 9 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 9 but DQd
Turkish Delight 8 but DQd
master8492 3

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*April 15th Results*

*Detroit 89
Indiana 76*

nwt 28
Turkish Delight 16 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 12
master8492 6

Winner: master8492

*Seattle 101
San Antonio 89
*

PureStreetzH2O 20 but DQd
Turkish Delight 16 but DQd
master8492 16 but DQd
nwt 10

Winner: nwt

*Dallas 119
Phoenix 109*

PureStreetzH2O 22 but DQd
master8492 15
nwt 12 but DQd
Turkish Delight 12 but DQd

Winner: master8492


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/17/05

Pistons 92
Pacers 85

Spurs 94
Sonics 88


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spurs 101 - Sonics 93
Pistons 95 - Pacers 87


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 86
Pistons 82

Spurs 101
Sonics 96


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pistons 98
Pacers 92

Spurs 101
Sonics 95


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Pistons 95
Pacers 97

Spurs 98
Sonics 102


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/18

Mavericks 114
Suns 110


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Suns 109
Mavs 87


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Suns 118
Mavericks 108


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Suns 121 - Mavs 110


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Suns 119
Mavericks 109


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 92
Pistons 88

San Antonio 103
Seattle 101


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pacers 100 - Pistons 95
Seattle 107 - SA 98


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pacers 81 - Pistons 93
Seattle 87 - SA 98


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 17th Results*

*Detroit 86
Indiana 67*

Juzt_SicK03 39 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 37
nwt 29
master8492 24
Turkish Delight 23 but DQd

Winner: master8492


*San Antonio 103
Seattle 90*

Juzt_SicK03 17 but DQd
master8492 11
Turkish Delight 8
PureStreetzH2O 7
nwt 5

Winner: nwt


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 18 Results*

*Phoenix 114
Dallas 108*

Pacers Fan 26
master8492 10 but DQd
nwt 9
Juzt_SicK03 6
Turkish Delight 4

Winner: Turkish Delight


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pistons 90
Pacers 84

Spurs 98
Sonics 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 81
Pistons 78

Spurs 91
Sonics 85


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Phoenix 114
Dallas 110


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Phoenix 118
Dallas 108


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 19 Results*

*Detroit 88
Indiana 79*

nwt 28 but DQd
Turkish Delight 13 but DQd
Pacers Fan 12 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 7
master8492 7

Winners: PureStreetzH2O and master8492

*San Antonio 98 
Seattle 96*

Pacers Fan 18
nwt 11 but DQd
Turkish Delight 10
PureStreetzH2O 9
master8492 1

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 20th Results*

*Phoenix 130
Dallas 126*

Turkish Delight 32
PureStreetzH2O 30

Winner: PureStreetzH2O


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*First Two Rounds Leaders
*
master8492 12.5
Turkish Delight 11.5
nwt 5
Madman 4.5
PureStreetzH2O 4
Pacers Fan 2.5
BaLLiStiX17 2
Budweiser_Boy 2
Scholar 2
ansoncarter 1
BBB 1

Remember, the winner at the end gets another 40 000 uCash points!
Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Suns 106
Spurs 102


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Suns 102
Spurs 99


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Suns 116
Spurs 110


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Suns 121 - Spurs 113


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Spurs 94
Suns 86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Miami 96
Detroit 92


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Miami 89
Detroit 95


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Detroit 102 - Miami 97


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pistons 88
Heat 85


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pistons 89
Heat 81


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Phoenix 110
San Antonio 108


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Suns 108
Spurs 102


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Suns 115
Spurs 110


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/25

Heat 89
Pistons 85


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

charlz said:


> I am not sure how they will get there but in the finals I think Spurs Over Detriot in 7.


what a smart friking guy


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Heat 85
Pistons 90


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Heat 96
Pistons 90


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Spurs 105
Suns 110


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/28

Spurs 108
Suns 104


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 104
Suns 112


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spurs 115 - Suns 107


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

5/29

Pistons 88
Heat 85


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pistons 97 - Heat 85


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pistons 86
Heat 82


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Detroit 90
Miami 94


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spurs 110
Suns 107


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Suns 113
Spurs 107


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Spurs 109
Suns 102


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 108
Suns 112


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Detroit 94
Miami 90


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Pistons 106 - Heat 102


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

nwt said:


> Pistons 106 - Heat 102


Looks like it's just the two of us.
Let the best man win.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spurs 111
Suns 108


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 115
Suns 110


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Suns 116 - Spurs 113


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Suns 113
Spurs 106


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 22nd Results* 

*San Antonio 121
Phoenix 114* 

Pacers Fan 56
master8492 34 but DQd
Turkish Delight 27 but DQd
nwt 15 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 13 but DQd

Winner: Pacers Fan

I don't think I've seen anyone win this, being so far off the actual score. Congrats nontheless.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 23rd Results* 

*Detroit 90
Miami 81* 


nwt 28
Turkish Delight 17 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 13 but DQd
master8492 6
Budweiser_Boy 1

Winner: Budweiser_Boy
Good guess.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 24th Results* 

*San Antonio 111
Phoenix 108* 

master8492 9 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 8 but DQd
Turkish Delight 5 but DQd

Winner: Turkish Delight


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 25th Results* 

*Miami 92
Detroit 86* 

Turkish Delight 8
master8492 4
PureStreetzH2O 3

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 28th Results* 

*San Antonio 102
Phoenix 92* 

nwt 28
PureStreetzH2O 22 but DQd
Turkish Delight 21 but DQd
master8492 18

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 29th Results* 

*Miami 113
Detroit 104* 

PureStreetzH2O 39 but DQd
master8492 34 but DQd
nwt 31 but DQd
Turkish Delight 23

Winner: Turkish Delight


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 30th Results *

*Phoenix 111
San Antonio 106*

Budweiser_Boy 12 but DQd
master8492 8 but DQd
Turkish Delight 3
PureStreetzH2O 3

Winners: Turkish Delight and PureStreetzH2O


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*May 31st Results*

*Detroit 106
Miami 96*

Turkish Delight 18 
nwt 6

Winner: nwt


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*June 1st Results*

*San Antonio 101
Phoenix 95*

nwt 32 but DQd
PureStreetzH2O 29
Turkish Delight 23 but DQd
master8492 23

Winner: master8492


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

For some reason no one predicted a score for Thursday's game. 
Oh well, hopefully we can keep this thing going, I'd like to see some more people participating. 
Remember it's 1000 uCash points for each game, and the person with the most correct predictions at the end gets a bonus 40 000 uCash points!


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I must've forgot or thought I already did :angel: 

anyway, today

Pistons 92
Heat 86


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Pistons 87
Heat 82


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Detroit 99
Miami 94


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Haha I almost forgot.

Miami 91
Detroit 95


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Heat 90
Pistons 88

Depends on if Wade is playing though.


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Heat 85
Pistons 93


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Heat 91
Pistons 87


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spurs 90
Pistons 84


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 84
Pistons 80


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spurs 92 
Pistons 86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Spurs 85
Pistons 82


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spurs 85
Pistons 79


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 79
Pistons 82


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

San Antonio 82
Detroit 77


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spurs 87
Pistons 80


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Game 3

Spurs 86
Pistons 83


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

85-80 Pistons


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 84
Pistons 89


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spurs 86
Pistons 83


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 88
Pistons 92


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Spurs 91
Pistons 87


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's been fun

Spurs 92
Pistons 90


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Spurs 89
Pistons 88


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Spurs 98
Pistons 94


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spurs 96
Pistons 88


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't normally make predictions but i'm on a roll these days: 

i think this one will go to overtime. i think it'll be incredible.

peace


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> charlz said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure how they will get there but in the finals I think Spurs Over Detriot in 7.
> ...


A Very smart Firking guy!

Spurs by 6 85-91 too much Tim and Manu.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well thanks to everyone for participating. I've been kind of busy lately, but I will post up the winners soon.


----------

